# Got our IPO3 today!



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, what a journey. This forum has been invaluable to me and I'd love to share my story.

My entire life I wanted a dog. A german shepherd specifically, ever since I was a kid the best days I've had were those days when we went to my aunt's house and I got to play with her GSD. But, my parents never wanted a dog, so I was not able to get one until after I had moved out. Even then, it took a while to find the right apartment, and dog. 

Finally we got him. My buddy Einstein  I decided then and there that I was going to do *something* with him. OB, Agility, etc. But did not even know what Schutzhund is until this woman stopped me on the street and started asking about my pup's lines (he is a patterned sable, so obviously drew her attention). It was thanks to her that I found out about schutzhund and started getting involved.

That was April 2010! Wow, I can't believe how time flies. Fast forward to today, and we have just gotten our IPO3 at our club trial this weekend.

What a rollercoaster ride it has been. It really is a humbling sport. Especially when you are new. It's constant up and down and I love that about IPO! I love that I can enjoy the great moments while they last but can also learn from the bad moments and make adjustments. I love that it's constant stimulation for both me and my dog. My creativity is the only limiting factor in our training. And I love that my dog sometimes reminds me - hey, you still have a lot to learn buddy!

Ok, I'll stop rambling here. without further ado I present to you Einstein IPO3 CGC HOT


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!! 

I hope to get my IPO 3 with my boy this year as well! Lots of hard work and you should be very proud of you and your boy!!! What's next? FH?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

BIG Congratulations!!! What an accomplishment. Einstein looks just as pleased as you sound!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

That is awesome! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Metro_Mike (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats!!! Sounds like an adventure and a rewarding experience.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! it is an exciting day for us 

Just for fun, a stacked photo of him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a BIG congrats to you and Einstein! He is a beautiful boy!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Huge congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations! What a huge accomplishment


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Super Congratulations, that is awesome! Einstein even looks pleased with himself. Great job!!!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Einstein!

GOOD DOG!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's awesome!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:congratulations:

Congratulations! To take any dog from Zero to IPO3 is a big accomplishment and something to be very very proud of! To make IPO3 as a novice, with a dog you have not chosen specifically for the sport is even more impressive and indicative of both a very nice dog and a dedicated owner!

You deserve every trophy sitting there and more!

Lee


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you, what a great journey you are on!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats! Keep up the nice work.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

add my congrats and admiration.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations to you and Einstein.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow! Very impressive! Great job to the both of you! Like Lee stated, to take your first dog all the way to an IPO3..... very nice. Big congrats!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Congratulations! To take any dog from Zero to IPO3 is a big accomplishment and something to be very very proud of! To make IPO3 as a novice, with a dog you have not chosen specifically for the sport is even more impressive and indicative of both a very nice dog and a dedicated owner!
> 
> You deserve every trophy sitting there and more!


Exactly what Lee said!! 

:congratulations:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Definitely an accomplishment!! Congrats on the newly minted "3"


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What an accomplishment!!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Impressive and wonderful.
Your boy looks beautiful and has the kind eyes :wub:


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

CONGRATS!!!! So wonderful! Can't wait for the day I can create the same thread!! So wonderful, you should be so proud


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats!!! What an awesome achievement for both of you!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Right on!!! Congratulations to you both!
Sheilah


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> :congratulations:
> 
> Congratulations! To take any dog from Zero to IPO3 is a big accomplishment and something to be very very proud of! To make IPO3 as a novice, with a dog you have not chosen specifically for the sport is even more impressive and indicative of both a very nice dog and a dedicated owner!
> 
> ...



Seconded! :thumbup:

You deserve it!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats to both of you!!!!


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

A big congrats!!!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice, big congrats


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------

